# Insurance work??



## Chad Conner (Jun 22, 2009)

I have done a ton of work that is hail related lately. Dealing with the insurance companies has become very frustrating. Sometimes they pay overhead and profit sometimes they don't. It's ridiculous. There does not seem to be any  guidelines. Hopefully someone can help me with this. And I'm not looking for the 3 trade bs that the insurance company honors when they feel like it. I've heard of a letter written by the Texas Department of Insurance that is pretty successful in getting those  to comply. So far its turned out to be a myth. Any insight would be much appreciated.

Chad


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If this is something you intend to specialize in, get xactimate. If you can line item itemize exactly what they are missing, you can more likley get them to add it on. You can get them to pay these things if you have the time and desire to fight it out with them. I had very much the same problem as you are having and have left the insurance work behind.

When people tell me insurance is paying I tell them that insurance isn't going to cover what I am charging, that I can't install a PROPER roof for what insurance is willing to pay and be weary of someone who can. I will now only argue with the insurance company if I have a signed contract and a down payment in hand. I'm going to be paid my price regardless of what the customer gets from their insurance, after all that's a contract between the insurance company and the customer.


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

the same here insurance want to pay jackleg prices . i see other posts where thay pay 300 per sq. you lucky if thay pay 150 sq, here then the home owner want the roofer to cover the dectuable. its getting where home owners wont pay for there roofs any more. thay wait for some type stom. no insurance claim no work here.the ecomney is starting to show it face here,


----------



## buildinghoperoofing (Jan 14, 2010)

i'm new to this business do the customers have to pay the deductible if its a storm damage? And what all qualifies as storm damage? Does high winds if if it caused damages qualify as storm damage?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My contract is with the customer. Where they get the money from I do not care. If they want my assistance in getting money I am happy to help, but first require a signed contract with down payment. I'll get a loan app from my bank if they need a loan. If they are fighting with their insurance I will be happy to review their measurements and pricing, but the bottom line is what the insurance company is paying my customer has nothing to do with the roof I am installing. 


Hail is the big boy of roof damage BHR. Why? Well because it affects elevations. Where as wind damge typically will only affect a few shingles here and there. Obviously replacing a couple of shingles is cheaper for the insurance company than repalcing a whole roof or half a roof. 


My advice is unless you know all the loop holes and intend to cheat your taxes and insurance, just stay away from the storm work. There is NO WAY to properly install a roof for what the insurance company pays and turna profit, unless you lie cheat and steal.


----------



## buildinghoperoofing (Jan 14, 2010)

but if a wind tore a branch and punctured the roof and later snow comes, melts and they discover a leak that doesn't qualify?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If it's caught within 1 year it will typically qualify. But a repair like that will likely cost less than the $1,000 deductable. No?


----------



## Custom Creations Inc (Feb 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> My contract is with the customer. Where they get the money from I do not care. If they want my assistance in getting money I am happy to help, but first require a signed contract with down payment. I'll get a loan app from my bank if they need a loan. If they are fighting with their insurance I will be happy to review their measurements and pricing, but the bottom line is what the insurance company is paying my customer has nothing to do with the roof I am installing.
> 
> 
> Hail is the big boy of roof damage BHR. Why? Well because it affects elevations. Where as wind damge typically will only affect a few shingles here and there. Obviously replacing a couple of shingles is cheaper for the insurance company than repalcing a whole roof or half a roof.
> ...


Well this isn't how I wanted to make my first impression on here but I think you are way out of line Grumpy, to say that a company who does storm work is a bunch of tax and insurance cheats is . We have done VERY well in the storm damage business and have not lied or cheated on any taxes or insurance forms. As a matter of fact we run our business as legit as a business can be run from payroll to human resources to 401K for employees. 

Again not how I wanted to make my first impression, but that post got me a little fired up.


----------



## bcallaghan (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a company that handles all of this mess for you. I have about 45 contractors that I work with currently to write their supplemental estimates and submit them to the insurance companies. We then follow up with phone calls until we get a final agreement on the claim payout. www.estimating-services.com if you would like more info.


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

http://restoration303.blogspot.com You can alsop check my blog...

I can help you with advice on storm restoration, with staffing and Xactimate etc.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Custom Creations Inc said:


> Well this isn't how I wanted to make my first impression on here but I think you are way out of line Grumpy, to say that a company who does storm work is a bunch of tax and insurance cheats is . We have done VERY well in the storm damage business and have not lied or cheated on any taxes or insurance forms. As a matter of fact we run our business as legit as a business can be run from payroll to human resources to 401K for employees.


Are they all cheats? Well likely not all, but the ones I know definitely are. I've done the numbers many many many times. I don't know how anyone can work for insurance money unless they are doing one or a combination of the following: Hiring illegals, not paying taxes, using seconds, not paying insurance, or running off with down payments. The numbers just don't add up for me. I can see no way possible someone can turn a profit doing insurance work and until I figure it out, or someone explains it to me, I will have to stand by my statement.

Furthermore, the way I run my business and the way the insurance company wants me to run my business (in terms of supplementals, waiting 60 days to get paid, arguing for every damned penny, etc... ) there is a lot of extra work involved with storm work, which means that I should be commanding a premium for this extra paper work, head ache, credit, etc.... but I don't see it that way. Where I should be charging more, guys are getting paid less. Where is the logic?


----------

